# Toshiba X205-SLi2 won't start, beeps 3 times



## jcc24 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a Toshiba X205-SLi2 that will beep 3 times when I try to power it up. From the little research I have done on this, it sounds like it may be the video card. It runs on the NVIDIA® SLI Dual GeForce® 8600M GT chip set.

Any suggestions for a fix? It is not the hard drive, since I took that out and it worked in another laptop.

Thanks!!

J-


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try removing the ram and if possible the graphics card and reseat them back in their slots remember to seat them correctly then try booting


----------



## davob (Jan 10, 2011)

I have the same laptop and I also got the dreaded 3 beep failure a few months ago. 
It is likely the well known problem with the nvidia 8600 videocards. Problem apparently is with the solder connections under the processor chip.

I found 3 options: 1. Replace the videocards, 2. Do the tape and blanket fix described below, 3. Use laptop as a paper weight.

Replacing the cards is very expensive, 2 cards at about $350 each avail. only from Toshiba. Apparently there were succesful lawsuits against Nvidia, but Toshiba laptops were not included. 

I found this suggested fix that works, but only temporarily. *It involves intentionally over-heating the laptop to "reflow" the solder connections in the videocards. *It does work, and the laptop will function normal for a month or 2, but the problem will come back. I'm on my 3rd fix now, it has worked each time I've done it.

how to do it:

1. Remove the battery.
2. Remove both hard drives.
3. Cover the cooling intakes and outlets (2 on the bottom, 2 on the sides) with tape (shipping tape).
4. Plug the laptop in to the power supply and turn it on. You'll get the 3 beeps and black screen.
5.close the cover and wrap the laptop in a blanket or a few towels. Make sure the laptop sits flat, not tilted.
6. Let it sit and run for a full hour.
7. Unplug the power supply form the wall, don't move or touch the laptop. 
8. Don't touch it for at least 30 minutes so it can cool.
9. Unwrap it, remove the tape, install drives and battery and power it up. It should work.
10. Next decide whether to keep it or sell it on ebay (ethical issues there).

Not sure how many times you can do this fix until it is unfixable, and of course do this at your own risk.

If you keep it make sure there is always good ventilation under and around the unit. Never put it on a couch, bed, your lap....

Good Luck.


----------



## jcc24 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the post. Well, your solution is certainly outside the box! Tell me I'm not going to burn down my house by doing this!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi if you need to reflow the chip or board have a word with nightshift you can pm him and ask his opinion and advice he has a good deal of experience with laptop issues like this provide a link to your thread in the pm


----------



## davob (Jan 10, 2011)

The laptop gets warm but I don't think it will catch fire and burn down your house, but might be wise to put it on something non-flammable? (I placed mine on the concrete floor of my basement). 

It does work and I haven't found any better fixes after much searching.

Good luck.


----------



## davob (Jan 10, 2011)

PS I did send a PM to nightshift asking for advice on other possible solutions, I will share


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You do not want to intentionally overheat your computer while it is electrically charged. Doing so will cause more damage than it will repair.

I have seen more, irrepairably damaged electronics (xboxs, laptops, etc) from attempting these DIY easy fixes.

A proper BGA re-flow or re-ball requires expensive equipment and proper training. This is the only method guaranteed to work and last, if done properly.

Any other type of re-flow is not guaranteed to last. I have seen home re-flows last for as little as a few hours, but a good portion last a few months, or until the person has the funds to purchase a new laptop.

There are two methods to doing this, and I will not describe either in detail at this time, but both involve a lot of preparation work, including the complete disassembly of the notebook computer down to the bare motherboard.

Any other method is dangerous and will likely do more damage than good.

GZ


----------



## davob (Jan 10, 2011)

I welcome any advice that can help me reach a long term, hopefully permanent, fix. I have no experience removing components from motherboards. I am comfortable with mechanical dis-assembly and re-assembly.

I did research on this specific nvidia problem and to make a long story short the advice I found previous was that the geforce 8600m problem was not repairable. And brand new replacement dual cards ($700) could start to fail after a year or 2 because the solder problem is a manufacturing/design defect.

So it boils down to economics.

I bought the lappy used for $500. Time has passed and now it's worth less than that. I won't put more than $100 maybe $200 max (if "guaranteed") in to it. 

If you can tell me what to do next as a better solution I would appreciate it. Can you provide the instructions or tell me who / where / fix can be done? I live in Boston MA northshore area.

Thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Let me see if I can find a shop with a BGA setup in your area.


If I don't get back to you in the next day or so, PM me and I will come back to the thread.


----------



## davob (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi

I did a search and found several BGA shops in my area.

[url]http://www.lightspeedmfg.net/BGA-Repair-Rework.html[/URL]

[url]http://www.circuitrework.com/[/URL]

I sent an RFQ to each. If you have any others to recommend let me know, thanks.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am glad you were able to find some places! I didn't realize you were from Mass... I thought you were from NJ.


----------



## davob (Jan 10, 2011)

Got one reply, they don't (can't?) do those videocards.


----------



## c1c2c3c4c (Mar 30, 2011)

my x205-sli2 dose the same beeps but usually works after a second try.
make sure your* firmware* for your computers updated. *its most likely gpu related *

it might just need $25 of *ram*, id suggest getting cheep ram unless you know this will work since the rams outdated. (it most likely won't be used on a future replacement)

also try throttling the gpu clocks down if you can get it going again.

if you cant get it to work id suggest a *towel trick* since its basically the same problem as the Xbox's red ring of death if you can take your mobo completely out and remove all plastic parts, the *baking method* is the same concept but slightly more controllable.

if it still doesn't work get a new computer _its not worth the time/money of replacing your gpus._ i don't suggest Toshiba they have design issues on almost every model... and they don't have free online support.

_my laptops in pretty sad shape i had disable the Ethernet port for the operating system to detect a stable enough system to boot :sigh:i thank the mobos broke there but haven visually checked ..... on a side note it still plays Crysis on high and I've updated the ram and installed a ssd in place of the really slow hdd it came with. probably wouldn't even run if i didn't know my way around hardware _


----------



## davob (Jan 10, 2011)

On mine it's definitely the Invidia chip solder ball failure. When it fails, it's dead with the 3 beeps no matter how many times I try.

Disassembly to free the GPU's for the oven method appears to be difficult and time consuming.

So far I've recovered it a dozen times (about every 3 weeks) by taping the vent holes and then doing the blanket wrap trick described above. Do it at your own risk.

If and when it can't be recovered, then it goes in the trash (or sold as parts).

No other reasonable option exists.

END


----------



## domo123 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just raise from the dead my x205 sli5 using "blanket metod".
Symptoms was the same - 3 beeps and blank screen.

Many thanks to *davob*!!!


----------

